# spade on the stem



## scuicho (Feb 2, 2008)

I Just started smoking pipe about a week ago and I was wondering what the spade on the stem of the pipe means? I heard it is a sort of rating system but i couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

No rating on stems that i know of, pipe makers put grade marks on the shank.

Stem logos are just makers marks.

http://www.pipephil.eu/logos/index-en.html

Is your spade a Dr Grabow?

http://www.pipephil.eu/logos/logo-drgrabow.html


----------

